# Finally did something with Ted (My Cruze)



## Nicksmith5553 (Feb 3, 2019)

Painted the rims, shocks in the front, new slotted rotors and ceramic brake pads. Also added a 12in Walmart sub to rough in the install(still very rough) also added some Polk audio 6x9s to the rear deck. 1000w crunch amp tied together with a pac install kit to keep the stock head unit. 
I've honestly gotten really hyped about the car since its come together like this. 
Have a long way to go however.
Sorry for trash pics have been on the move all day.
Special thanks to everyone on the forums, without all of y'all I would never have had the confidence to get into this car the way I have and plan to do!


----------

